# cut list?



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

has anyone ever seen or used a software program that can take your dimensions and calulate them into a cut diagram for sheet goods like plywood? for example, i need to cut may panels out of plywood and would like an efficent use of the expensive plywood. i've sat down in the past and figured it out, just wondering if there is a program to do it now. thanks.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

E-Cabinets


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks, have you used it ar familiar with it?


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the program & it will optimize your cuts. I have not sat down long enough to to learn how to use it efficiently enough. I still use the same method you use for ply. I don't have to much waste. The program is free to cabinet makers. You don't have to have a cnc to use. Can be used with tablesaw.

http://www.ecabinetsystems.com/


----------



## RUSSR (Jan 6, 2010)

lumberjocks.com/daltxguy/blog/5143 
THIS IS A PLUGIN FOR SKETCHUP. I FIND IT EASIER THAN E-CABS.


----------



## Roger S. Blacklock (Mar 29, 2009)

*Cut List*

If you're wanting a program to strictly use as a layout yield calculator, try http://cutlistplus.com/ We've used it for years, and had good results.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Roger S. Blacklock said:


> If you're wanting a program to strictly use as a layout yield calculator, try http://cutlistplus.com/ We've used it for years, and had good results.


 
I second this one.....Used it to make cabinet cases.

Great program and easy to use.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

http://delphiforfun.org/Programs/cutlist.htm

Free, accurate program.


----------



## medo (Feb 21, 2010)

u can search a bout cut list plus 2009 and download the demo copy and i send u the activation key


----------

